# Missing Bathroom Essentials?



## Creativebush (Jul 11, 2011)

Hello, we just purchased a new Sydney Outback 275FBH 10th Anniversary edition, it seems to be a really nice RV.

Now I realize this is our mistake for not being more observant when we purchased the trailer but I guess we didn't expect it to be missing some KEY bathroom features like a towel bar and a toilet paper dispenser! This is our second RV, our first was a small starter travel trailer that I guess came "Fully Loaded" with a towel bar and toilet paper dispenser ;-) We haven't had a chance to speak with the dealer yet but I wanted to ask if these are dealer installed options that were missed or did we really need to specify these details at our walk through?

Just curious...

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

They never put them on the wall for you because nobody likes them in the same place. Look under your bathroom sink cabinet, there's a good chance that the bag is in there. ---Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

mmblantz said:


> They never put them on the wall for you because nobody likes them in the same place. Look under your bathroom sink cabinet, there's a good chance that the bag is in there. ---Mike


x2


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Look in the cabinet under your sink. We found our TP holder in a plastic bag in there when we brought the trailer home.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Its probably good they don't install them. They would likely be installed crooked anyway. I purchased my own and installed them exactly where I wanted them.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

This is what we do with ours. It's multifunctional.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

My 2011 model didnt come with either "option" either. I'll put some in at some point.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Our 2011 didn't come with a "little bag". We just use the roll off the shelf beside the toilet. I installed two robe hooks on the wall above the toilet. Got them at Wally World, and they match the one on the door perfectly. I couldn't see anywhere I'd want a TP holder, or a towel bar.


----------



## Creativebush (Jul 11, 2011)

Well I called the dealer today and they were going to "Call Keystone" and verify if the TP holder and towel rack came with the trailer... You would think they would know this already??

I checked under the bathroom sink, nothing... not to mention the storage in the bathroom of the 275FBH is very minimal. I could use a nice cabinet above and/or behind the toilet. Lots of room for a cabinet.

They are supposed to call me with their results of checking with Keystone... again, after years of being a dealer, one would think they would know the answer right away?

Thanks for all the responses, if it does come down to picking out a towel rack and TP dispenser myself, how do you know where the studs are to install it? Seems there aren't any studs in the interior bathroom walls...

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

No real need for studs just for the TP holder. As for the towel rack I used coat hooks and that works fine for hanging towels, You can put more of them up and the way they hold they also do not really require studs to screw into.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

We liked the fact our 5er came with nothing. We went to Wally World and bought a matching set that just sit on the floor (TP) and counter (handtowel). The other towels we hang over the shower enclosure.

Did the unit you looked at before you purchased have these items installed?


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Creativebush said:


> Well I called the dealer today and they were going to "Call Keystone" and verify if the TP holder and towel rack came with the trailer... You would think they would know this already??
> 
> I checked under the bathroom sink, nothing... not to mention the storage in the bathroom of the 275FBH is very minimal. I could use a nice cabinet above and/or behind the toilet. Lots of room for a cabinet.
> 
> ...


I love it. Like they have to call Keystone and find out. LOL. Its not like your asking about a $5000 warranty repair. Its a 29 cent toilet paper holder.

I didn't use studs either for towel hooks and paper holder and have not had issues. Just dont overtighten the screws. If you need to find studs just push on the wall. It is flimsy enough that you will find them if they are there.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Our Outback was the only RV that ever pulled this stunt. I really have never decided it if was just cheap, lazy or if they actually thought they were doing us a favor. The reality in our 28RSS is that there were not all that many good places to mount them to start with. I know some of the stuff in the RV is supposed to be finished by the dealer. I had the misfortune of seeing how units really arrive from Keystone when I saw our Raptor, pretty amazing how much work the dealer had to do so they could sell it.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Y-Guy said:


> Our Outback was the only RV that ever pulled this stunt. I really have never decided it if was just cheap, lazy or if they actually thought they were doing us a favor. The reality in our 28RSS is that there were not all that many good places to mount them to start with. I know some of the stuff in the RV is supposed to be finished by the dealer. I had the misfortune of seeing how units really arrive from Keystone when I saw our Raptor, pretty amazing how much work the dealer had to do so they could sell it.


I was talking to a tech at my local Camping World. He told ne that most Keystones cone from factory almost unsellable due to saw dust, loose fasteners, cabinet doors poorly aligned, etc. He says that Keystone provides up to a $1500 allowance taken right off the invoice so dealer can fix everything not installed or completed properly ay the factory. He said this is pretty standard with most brands. Basically all quality control is based on the dealers shoulders. It is up to the manufacturers to just pump the units out, finished or not. 
All the more reason for buyers to do a thorough PDI before signing the dotted line.
Steve


----------



## Barry (Mar 13, 2011)

therink said:


> Our Outback was the only RV that ever pulled this stunt. I really have never decided it if was just cheap, lazy or if they actually thought they were doing us a favor. The reality in our 28RSS is that there were not all that many good places to mount them to start with. I know some of the stuff in the RV is supposed to be finished by the dealer. I had the misfortune of seeing how units really arrive from Keystone when I saw our Raptor, pretty amazing how much work the dealer had to do so they could sell it.


I was talking to a tech at my local Camping World. He told ne that most Keystones cone from factory almost unsellable due to saw dust, loose fasteners, cabinet doors poorly aligned, etc. He says that Keystone provides up to a $1500 allowance taken right off the invoice so dealer can fix everything not installed or completed properly ay the factory. He said this is pretty standard with most brands. Basically all quality control is based on the dealers shoulders. It is up to the manufacturers to just pump the units out, finished or not. 
All the more reason for buyers to do a thorough PDI before signing the dotted line.
Steve
[/quote]

The wife and I just recently purchased a used 23KRS which was sparkling clean when we went through the PDI. I removed the grill over the furnace about a month ago and you would not believe the amount of sw dust I found under there. Amazes me but to me that could be a termite problem waiting to happen! The TP holder weas still in the plastic bag under the sink however. The origianl owners had never worried with installing it either. It is still under the sink today and we have used TT for a weekend get away as well as a week at Myrtle Beach this Summer.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Barry
If you ever go to sell the trailer you can say "just like new, tp dispenser still in factory wrapper"


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

Here's what we did:









Just put a simple block of wood behind the panel board to screw into.

For the towel rack, we use the hook on the back of the door, and I found a simple plastic slip-over piece for a hand towel that fits perfectly on our mirror. Puts a hand towel handy but mostly out of the way. We also put a Command hook near the door and hang a trash bag from it.

And while you are working in the bathroom, get one of these - it's worth it's weight in gold, and takes 5 minutes to install.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

There was a mod in the modifications forum that I remember seeing that someone put a TP holder in the bathroom vanity (a recessed job) that looked good and was accessible.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Jewellfamily said:


> There was a mod in the modifications forum that I remember seeing that someone put a TP holder in the bathroom vanity (a recessed job) that looked good and was accessible.


I "THINK" you are referring to my mod. I think this link will get you to a thread I posted it in. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=32816&view=&hl=&fromsearch=1


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

CdnOutback said:


> We liked the fact our 5er came with nothing. We went to Wally World and bought a matching set that just sit on the floor (TP) and counter (handtowel). The other towels we hang over the shower enclosure.


I agree I didn't want that 50 cent junk they included mounted in my trailer anyway. The brushed nickel look stuff at Wally World is really a nice look in there.


----------



## Creativebush (Jul 11, 2011)

I did hear back from the dealer and they said we should have a towel bar and tp holder. They are going to send them to us once they come in, ho hum... After reading all the posts here I think I'll wait and see what arrives and if it's cheesy we'll pick something up ourselves. Our old entry level trailer had nice matching stuff and I would have thought this big, fancy Outback would have the same or better, guess not.

The handle came off the crank on the tv antenna, looks like the set screw is stripped.

One of the lifters for the master bed broke off the bed.

There is a screw hanging out of the vent over the bed but it is too big to pull out so I'll have to remove the vent cover if possible to get it out.

The wall lamp by the couch is loose and moved a bit scratching the wall on the way home :-(

One of the brake lights is out and I noticed there aren't any backup lights?

Oh yeah... and the toilet won't add extra water to the bowl, grrr...

Seems our trailer was a bit rough around the edges, not anything big but still stuff that makes you worry about the big things.

Haven't had a chance to take it out yet and give it a good shakedown though, hopefully everything will go well.

It sure is a nice looking trailer and has a lot of room and the features we were looking for, hope it holds up as well as our old trailer.

Paul


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

srwsr said:


> There was a mod in the modifications forum that I remember seeing that someone put a TP holder in the bathroom vanity (a recessed job) that looked good and was accessible.


I "THINK" you are referring to my mod. I think this link will get you to a thread I posted it in. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=32816&view=&hl=&fromsearch=1
[/quote]
Yep, thats the one I was thinking of. Thats a good mod.


----------

